# seeking jetting advice



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

I have been getting some jetting jobs , most all are root intrusions.I have been asked to give a price quote on a sewer line in a small shopping center .I will do an initial camera of the line before anything . It includes :every 3 months , 3- aproxx - 200' runs , two of the runs are through cleanout access's and one is through a fast food restaurants grease trap outlet .Then a maitenance jetting every 6 months. Also asking me to have grease trap pumped out, I will sub out a grease pumper truck for that . I have an idea what I should be charging for root jobs etc but not sure where to start with this job . I want to get this work but I dont want to give away my services too cheap . Work would take place in morn hours 4 - 7 am . there is also a panda express aproxx 200' down line from this fast food joint .Gotta be a greasy line for sure . your professional opinions would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd come up with an hourly rate, at least for the first time. After you've cleaned the line properly once you should have a good idea as to how long it will take you in the future. Then you can give a flat rate moving forward.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

what kinda of jetter do you have?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> I'd come up with an hourly rate, at least for the first time. After you've cleaned the line properly once you should have a good idea as to how long it will take you in the future. Then you can give a flat rate moving forward.


Exactly! Don't let them sucker you into giving them a low price to get your foot in the door, only to have you clean that that line perfectly, then tell you that they're ok for another 2 years.


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

gear junkie - its a jetters northwest 200 trailer / 12 gal / 3000 psi .

shoot'n - I am thinking approx 3 hrs to do job , not sure about any cleaning if hoses etc . should I be figuring more time for that or what . you think a 1000 bucks for jetting services is ok ?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I charge $395 hr. Nothing wrong with $333 an hour....... Propose $395 an hour with a $50 per hour discount for 1st time customer and a signed annual contract.

David


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'd go for hourly the first time with a "not to exceed price" and then have a contract price afterwards. Once you have everything figured out, jetting like anything else goes very quick. Businesses seem to prefer a set price they can budget for. 

Never ever say "preventive" anything. Just word it as "scheduled". First time there's a stoppage after you jetted, there will be some pissed off people because they think "preventive" means no more unexpected stoppages, no matter what they flush down the drain.


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

dahl & gear , I like the word scheduled - that sounds good . I appreciate the sound advise .
got a beakdown in front of me now , I will make contact with owners tomorrow and fill you in on the gory details .

thank you , robert


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

1manshow said:


> gear junkie - its a jetters northwest 200 trailer / 12 gal / 3000 psi .
> 
> shoot'n - I am thinking approx 3 hrs to do job , not sure about any cleaning if hoses etc . should I be figuring more time for that or what . you think a 1000 bucks for jetting services is ok ?


Most of the outfits running trailer jetters out in my neck of the woods (75 miles E of L.A) are usually about $900.00 for min of 2 hrs (so $450/hr) or some others are hourly at $400.00. But sounds like this is big commercial so most of the commercial pricing is around the $900.00 mark which covers 2 hrs. I'm at $400 for my commercial restaurant jetting for the first hour and $125/hr and I'm using a little 4k psi @4gpm small cart jetter. It's gonna be tough pricing for you neck of the woods as its probably much different than here, if you don't know what other outfits are at all you can do to make sure yur covered is price it to make sure yur time at yur rate is covered if that makes sense. But I think if you think to will be 3 hrs then no reason not to be $1000-$1200. Even if it takes a little longer I think you'd be ok at that number because then you will know what needs to be done and can dial in yur price for scheduled maintenance. If its one thing I've discovered is sometimes you gotta eat an hour or so to gain much more in billable hours.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Great advice here. I tell them as much as I'd like to tell you how long it's going to take to do a great job I can't. To many unforseen variables. Certainly not the first time. But after I get your pipes back to like new status then I will know how long and can give you an exact price then.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> I'd go for hourly the first time with a "not to exceed price"...


Isn't that like giving a flat rate, but discounting for every 15 minutes you happen to come in under the estimated timeframe?

If you can determine an amount that you know it will not exceed, and they are okay with it, then just give them that price and be done with it.

If it is to be hourly (and I fully understand why you would want to in this situation), then it needs to be strictly by the hour. Do not ham-string yourself with this not-to-exceed stuff.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Isn't that like giving a flat rate, but discounting for every 15 minutes you happen to come in under the estimated timeframe?
> 
> If you can determine an amount that you know it will not exceed, and they are okay with it, then just give them that price and be done with it.
> 
> If it is to be hourly (and I fully understand why you would want to in this situation), then it needs to be strictly by the hour. Do not ham-string yourself with this not-to-exceed stuff.


Your such a hard but. How about not to exceed a long days worth of compensation. Surely that will cover his but. Then if added unforseen situations arise wiggle out of that. I thought it was a good idea. Big smile. I don't think your a but. You seem like a nice man. Smile.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Why don't you take the Better Jetter Course and then you might discover that you could afford a big boy jetter and get yourself a USJ 4018...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I missed that course. Where can I find it?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> I missed that course. Where can I find it?


http://www.environmental-expert.com/training/better-jetter-training-programs-155425


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Ahh, wasn't aware of that. Mine was OJT, subbed jetting out for years and learned a lot. Once I decided to buy the next year or so of subbing out the jobs became a real training lesson as I took the hose virtually every time.

David


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> Ahh, wasn't aware of that. Mine was OJT, subbed jetting out for years and learned a lot. Once I decided to buy the next year or so of subbing out the jobs became a real training lesson as I took the hose virtually every time.
> 
> David


I can guarantee even the most experienced jetter operators will walk out of that course having learned some new stuff... They also pack in a lot of information as far as the business side of jetting as well...


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

theplungerman said:


> Your such a hard but. How about not to exceed a long days worth of compensation. Surely that will cover his but. Then if added unforseen situations arise wiggle out of that. I thought it was a good idea. Big smile. I don't think your a but. You seem like a nice man. Smile.


I don't appreciate your sarcasm , and judging by the non responses in here I don't think the other members do as well.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

theplungerman said:


> I don't appreciate your sarcasm , and judging by the non responses in here I don't think the other members do as well.


:laughing:


----------

